
What do Philosophers Believe? - blasdel
http://philpapers.org/surveys/
======
gnosis
Note that almost most all of the philosophers surveyed were from English-
speaking countries, which are dominated by Analytic Philosophy. I bet you'd
get quite different results if the philosophers surveyed were from the rest of
the world, where Continental Philosophy is much more prominent.

For example, many of the issues the respondents were surveyed on (Newcomb's
paradox, qualia, philosophical "zombies", Fregeanism vs Millianism, A-theory
vs B-theory, etc..) are just not issues of interest in Continental philosophy.
Conversely, many of the issues which concern Continental philosophers aren't
even mentioned in this survey.

So it would be more accurate to call this article "What do Analytic
Philosophers Believe?"

